# Switching Tanks



## Tellerz (Sep 15, 2010)

I have had my hexagon for 8 months. I bought it used, and it was already worn probably from several years of use. It sprung a leak, which I took the proper steps to repair and that held for about a week. Then a new leak sprung up, and I fixed the new on also. This time it's leaking worse than ever, and I know it needs to go.

I'm buying a 50 gallon rectangle tank with a stand and I feel this move needs to happen ASAP, before my crappy hexagon bursts a panel or something! (I'm paranoid right now!) The tank is coming in a few days, and I am going to list what I am planning on potentially doing for the move. Please give me your thoughts and advice, or tell me if i need to change something..

I will clean and place the 50 gallon in the place it is going to be displayed. I will add about ten gallons of my established aquarium water. Then I will start to capture all the fish. I have five 5 gallon buckets, two with lids. I'm going to put my fish and decor in there along with tank water.
-My peacock eel will going into the lidded bucket, and I am going to put his favorite decoration in there with him- a cave which he can hide it, hopefully reducing the stress
-My 2 dojo loaches and 2 kuhli loaches will go into a second bucket with a lid
-My guppies and 3 cories will go into a third bucket
-My plants and decor will go into a fourth bucket, along with the filter media

The last bucket, of course, will help me transport as much of the remaining aquarium water as possible. Once the water is low I'm going to mildly rinse the rocks because I'm sure they are somewhat dirty, and then I will transport them to the new tank. There is going to be approximately 50% old and 50% new rocks in the new tank. I will add some new water into the tank, properly treated with de-chlorinator.

Question: Can I use "stress coat" de-chlorinator, or should I use something else? If I put stress coat into the buckets, will it help sooth the fish during the transition?

Once the water is high enough, but not all the way full, I'm going to add and start the filter and put in the heater. I will wait around 12 hours for the tank to cycle a little and reach the right temp. I'm going to bring a sample of water to my pet store and get it tested before adding the fish. 

When I add them, I will pour in a few cups of the new tank water into the buckets, adding new water every half hour or so for 3 hours. Then the fish will be put into the new tank, along with the old mixed with new tank water that was in the buckets. (is it desirable to use as much water as possible from the old tank?)

I might add the guppies first, and observe them, giving the loaches and especially the eel extra time to adjust to the water and time to see if the guppies have adverse reactions.


Ok that was really long winded, so please add anything you feel I should keep in mind!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Going to ask a couple quick questions first if you don't mind.

How big is the Hex?
Are your intentions to drain the hex now while waiting for the new tank to come in?


----------



## Tellerz (Sep 15, 2010)

It's a 40 or 45 gallon. I was going to start draining it on Friday when I'm bringing the new tank home. I wanted to do it all in one fell swoop, so that my fish don't have to be in transition for too long.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

ok then....

if you can wait until the new tank comes in ... perfect. Have the buckets on stand by just in case.

- Set up new tank where it's going to be 
- Transfer half the water from old tank to new
- Install heater on new tank
- Transfer filter media from old tank to new (you can just place it in the tank...should sink)
- Transfer any decor
- Transfer fish
- Transfer substrate to new tank (do not wash it)
- Should have just a bare tank now with detrius floating about. Let this settle for a few minutes and then using just the tub from a gravel vac, suck that part out and discard
- Transfer remaining water to new tank
- Water level should be high enough to start filter on new tank
- Squeeze old filter media into the new filter and keep old media in tank for now. If there is room in the new filter, place it in there.
- Water will look dirty but don't worry about this
- Top off with fresh dechorinate water
- Break down old tank to repair or discard


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Also ... How are you managing the leak right now? Friday still a couple days away.


----------



## Tellerz (Sep 15, 2010)

I have the water drained down past the most severe part. It's still leaking very slowly- I think the condensation is getting into it. Either that or there is another leak somewhere. I've grown tired of my hexagon and these issues I'm having- there are just too many seams from which a leak can ocurr.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

How high up (or down) is the leak at?


----------



## Tellerz (Sep 15, 2010)

I believe it is coming from either one of the seams along the top, and also from at least 2 of the side seams. All the leaks are within 8 inches of the top. 

The top and bottom of the aquarium has a wooden border than is chipped, cracked, and corroded. Up at the top its just a mess, and from the outside it's ugly. I've been told that I could drain the aquarium down and just redo a bunch of seams for less cost, but I am eager to switch tanks not only because of the leak, but because the hexagon, witch its mis-matched square stand and ugly appearance, is just not very appealing any more.


----------



## jesica (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Tellerz,
Nice informative post about switching tanks.
I like it. Very useful information sharing.
Thanks.


----------



## Tellerz (Sep 15, 2010)

The tank switch has been done. I only lost one fish- my eel, who was already dying before I even started switching tanks. I'm sad about it, but there was nothing I could do for him. How very sad- I got this 50 gallon mostly for him to have more space. Now I've got a bunch of spoiled guppies and some loaches and corys! 

But they all seem quite content, and in disbelief about all this sudden room to explore!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well poo! Sry to hear about the eel.

Glad the move went well otherwise. Mr. eel would have definately loved the added space. Any thoughts on why he wasn't doing well to begin with?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the eel.

Be sure to check your ammonia/nitrite levels for the first 4-5 days. You may have to go through a mini-cycle before its all settled down.


----------

